# Difference Between Thumbnail and Bigger Tadpoles



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there a difference in raising thumbnail tadpoles vs bigger tadpoles. For example: In thumbnail tadpoles, I heard tadpole tea isn't needed. If yes or no, can one give me a detailed explanation on how to care for thumbnail tadpoles with and without parents?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Should be the same. Thumbnail tadpoles will be smaller and therefore can be a little more sensitive. You should use tadpole tea for thumbnail tadpoles as well as larger. They will all benefit.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

So you can use just RO or distilled water right? Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, I've always used distilled water for all my tadpoles. I've had no problems raising Ranitomeya and Dendrobates tadpoles without tadpole tea.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

greenthumbs said:


> Yeah, I've always used distilled water for all my tadpoles. I've had no problems raising Ranitomeya and Dendrobates tadpoles without tadpole tea.


I don't use tea in my Ranitomeya cups. I guess the rationale was that water in bromeliads is consistently "changed" through rainwater whereas the more ground-bound frogs don't experience that in their tadpole water. Not sure how correct that is, but it has worked for me.

Mark


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark is spot on. I never use tadpole tea for my Ranitomeya.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all so much! Not sure if this is allowed in the hobby but can I direct you to this thread. I need help deciding which ranitomeya species to base my tank off of. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/281329-species.html
Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Encyclia said:


> I don't use tea in my Ranitomeya cups. I guess the rationale was that water in bromeliads is consistently "changed" through rainwater whereas the more ground-bound frogs don't experience that in their tadpole water. Not sure how correct that is, but it has worked for me.
> 
> Mark


Tadpole tea is also a relic from the old days when there were far more problems in rearing the tadpoles due to various issues such as immune issues due to insufficient vitamin A in the parental diets. If anyone has to use tadpole tea to successfully rear tadpoles then I would suggest that a review of their husbandry is required. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

